# Catapult hunting



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Pheasant headshot






Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

BOOM! love it mate!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Emitto said:


> BOOM! love it mate!


Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice shooting, that viper is doing the biz for you.


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Nice shooting, that viper is doing the biz for you.


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! And you seem to be shooting "left handed" ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well done! And you seem to be shooting "left handed" ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you left hand ? I hold in my right and draw with my left is that what you mean


----------

